# THIS is what it's all about!!!!!!



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is a story from opening weekend this year at First Point Bowhunting in Maverick county.

We go there every opening weekend (my Dad and I) because although he grew up bowhunting YEARS ago, he recently got back into archery, bought a new bow, and wanted to spend the quality time with me in the field.

It has been 30 years or more since Dad has taken a deer with a bow and this weekend he felt like a kid again...happier than I have seen him in years. He got 3 perfect broad side shots at mature bucks out of 4 hunts this weekend. He connected with a perfect heart shot on the first buck, had a pre-release trigger problem with the second buck, and the third monster just gave him "buck fever" like he had never experienced.

Although there are far bigger deer out there, the buck that Dad killed Saturday at First point is so very special to him and me alike. It's all about sharing the time in the field that I know one day we will wish we could share more of. It's about being there and tracking this beautiful animal and Dad finding him , eyes wide like a kid on Christmas morning walking up to it for the first time.

As into hunting and the outdoors as I am, Dad taught it all to me years ago and created this monster that I am. This weekend was HIS, where he could sit back and reflect on how the ol man showed the youngsters how it's done with a passthru shot in the pumper station.

I'm so proud of him.

Here are a couple of pics...



















Ty


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

good for him!!!!!

I have that same bow btw


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

wmrcer said:


> good for him!!!!!
> 
> I have that same bow btw


Sweet shootin little rig...especially for the money!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That is sweet! Dad's appreciate it as much or more than kids because you cared.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Way to go!:brew2:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Excellent...treasure the moments.

TH


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Great to hear your story*

Congrads. to him and you for being there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the awesome harvest!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great report, big difference in the bows of today v/s 30 yrs back....WW


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Good job and congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is really Awesome!! Good times!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Artofficial, you picked a very appropriate title to your thread.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like you have a great Dad! Congratulations to both of you.


----------

